# El asombroso mundo de Herman Monster



## Turgot (18 Ene 2020)

Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox

Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo



Digno de forero asqueroso de burbuja medio, volviendo borracho a las 6 de la mañana. Y este tío representa a España en el Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## Ulisses (18 Ene 2020)

Pues como él piensan unos cuantos millones de españoles. En tanto no se derogue la actual constitución habrá que respetarles, digo yo.


----------



## Barruno (18 Ene 2020)

Ya sabemos que querrias hacerte todo lo que la Directora del Instituto de la Mujer dice que hay que hacerle a un hombre, pero no hace falta que insultes a Hermann Tertsch por que quiera evitarlo.













Pd: ya te has comprado el arnés?


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2020)

Cuando vió que se lo sacaban en la Sexta lo cambió, como rata cobarde que es



Mirad niños, esto es lo que se llama proyección


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Herman Tersch os da cera que escuece, ¿eh?....
> 
> Fantástico, seguiré votándo a VOX mientras tengan gente como el.



No, Herman Monster se inventa la realidad. Como Fedecojo pero sin gracia.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> No, Herman Monster se inventa la realidad. Como Fedecojo pero sin gracia.



jajaja mira quienes hablan de inventar realidades asquerosas y degeneradas e imponérselas a los demás, en este caso hasta a los niños.


----------



## Insurgent (19 Ene 2020)

¿Y qué le ocurre al primer tuit? A mí me parece muy acorde a la realidad, que sois unos degenerados y subversivos tiene que saberlo todo el mundo.


----------



## elbaranda (19 Ene 2020)

Hermann sabe más de lo que ocurre en colegios en Navarra y provincias Vascas que tú, en donde se organizan actos de hispanofobia y a favor de presos de Eta y del golpe de octubre del 17


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Ene 2020)

Vosotros quereis hacer obligatoria la religion PROGRE.

Sois iguales que los curas del franquismo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (19 Ene 2020)

De la compañera militante Beatriz Gimeno nada que reseñar.. todo bien. El podemita medio está por hormonar a niños por lo del "cambio de sexo" pero que los padres puedan decidir sobre actividades extracurriculares del niño es Hitler. 

Éste es el nivel.


----------



## Pasteleo (19 Ene 2020)

Y después hay quien se sorprende cuando digo que VOX me parece un partido detestable.

Vaya escoria humana el Hermann Terstch este.

¿Quién en su sano juicio va a pensar que se va a permitir hacer apología del terrorismo en les escuelas?

¿Quién en su sano juicio va a pensar que se va a permitir que se ensalce a mujeres que secuestran a sus hijos?

¿Quién en su sano juicio va a pensar que se va a permitir que se conviertan en heroínas a las mujeres que presentan denuncias falsas?

Y ya para remate la peor de las monstruosidades ¿Quién en su sano juicio va a permitir que se caiga en la aberración de enseñar a los niños que tienen que *penetrar a su hermanito *para liberarlo del patriarcado?

Está claro que Hermann Terstch no está en su sano juicio. Es un enfermo mental.


----------



## Eric Finch (19 Ene 2020)

El abuelo Monster es así.

Pero en general cuando la _mugresía _rabia tanto con él es porque hay motivos.


----------



## metalin (19 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Se le ha comido el personaje a este hombre.

Espero que no termine afectando a su salud mental.

Yo tengo la esperanza de que lo único que hace es trollear al personal y que después de soltar perlas de estas se descojona vivo.


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2020)

metalin dijo:


> Se le ha comido el personaje a este hombre.
> 
> Espero que no termine afectando a su salud mental.
> 
> Yo tengo la esperanza de que lo único que hace es trollear al personal y que después de soltar perlas de estas se descojona vivo.



Las caras de odio y rabia que pone en la televisión dudo que sean fingidas


----------



## Eric Finch (19 Ene 2020)

El Abuelo Monster conoce la Europa del otro lado del telón. Tiene perspectiva para poder examinar la España de hoy y valorarla en su medida justa.


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2020)

Eric Finch dijo:


> El Abuelo Monster conoce la Europa del otro lado del telón. Tiene perspectiva para poder examinar la España de hoy y valorarla en su medida justa.



Sí, poniéndose tibio a cerveza en Bonn y Viena


----------



## Eric Finch (19 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Sí, poniéndose tibio a cerveza en Bonn y Viena



Yo a veces creo que se ha ido del todo de la olla, la verdad.

Pero eso no quita que cuando está inspirado es francamente brillante.

Lo cual no tiene que ver con el hecho de que lleva muchos años en el oficio, tiene mucho oficio y estuvo una temporada en El País: allí fue donde comencé a leer sus artículos. Siempre digo que lo de los Balcanes lo dejó tocado, y creo que no se ha recuperado. Pero es un experto en Europa, especialmente del Este, y creo que su europeísmo es tan sincero como su inquina a la _mugresía _y a los regímenes soviéticos.


----------



## Saturnin (19 Ene 2020)

Es un tío lamentable.


----------



## Turgot (20 Ene 2020)

Hermann Tertsch: "Los que me agredieron pueden ser moros o gente del cine"


----------



## Turgot (23 Ene 2020)




----------



## Turgot (24 Ene 2020)

Podemos e IU se querellan contra Hermann Tertsch por llamar a una rebelión militar contra el Gobierno 


Política 
Podemos e IU se querellan contra Hermann Tertsch por llamar a una rebelión militar contra el Gobierno 
El eurodiputado de Vox escribió un tuit en el que sugería una "inevitable" intervención de las Fuerzas Armadas ante el "proceso golpista" de Sánchez 
Ambas formaciones atribuyen a Tertsch delitos de odio, provocación para la rebelión armada y amenazas al Gobierno de la nación 
Elena Herrera 
24/01/2020 - 06:30h 
Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter

Tertsch cree que Vox es la "única voz" contra la "emergencia" y "anomalía extrema" que vive Españ
más INFO
Hermann Tertsch, un experto en polémicas que será la cara de la extrema derecha española en Europa 
ETIQUETAS:
Hermann Tertsch
Podemos
IU
Podemos e Izquierda Unida presentan este viernes una querella contra Hermann Tertsch por pedir la intervención del Ejército ante la investidura de Pedro Sánchez como presidente del Gobierno. "En estos días parece que todos los cómplices de Zapatero, desde el etarra Otegi a los comunistas Iglesias y Garzón, se esfuerzan por hacer inevitable la aplicación del artículo 8 para que las Fuerzas Armadas interrumpan un obvio proceso golpista de voladura de España como nación", escribió en su cuenta de Twitter el eurodiputado de Vox. Ambas formaciones han presentado la querella ante el Supremo, que es el tribunal competente ante la condición de diputado del Parlamento Europeo de Tertsch. 
Por estas palabras, publicadas en la red social el 2 de enero, Podemos e IU atribuyen a Tertsch delitos de odio, provocación para la rebelión armada y amenazas al Gobierno de la nación, según el texto de la querella al que ha tenido acceso eldiario.es. El artículo 8 de la Constitución establece que "las Fuerzas Armadas, constituidas por el Ejército de Tierra, la Armada y el Ejército del Aire, tienen como misión garantizar la soberanía e independencia de España, defender su integridad territorial y el ordenamiento constitucional".





Para los querellantes, Tertsch se valió de un medio de difusión de masas para "facilitar la publicidad" de su incitación a la rebelión a través de unas palabras que suponen un intento de "amenazar, amedrentar o atemorizar" al Gobierno y a los empleados públicos que trabajan en él con el objetivo de que "no desplieguen las políticas" que han conseguido el respaldo del Parlamento. 
Respecto al delito de odio, los representantes legales de IU y Podemos sostienen que es plausible razonar que la conducta de Tertsch "fomenta, promueve o incita de forma directa o indirecta la hostilidad o la violencia contra el grupo de personas que dan apoyo a la acción del Gobierno y la mayoría parlamentaria" por razón de su ideología.


----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2020)

Hermann Tertsch pierde la demanda contra Wyoming



_El Intermedio, que conduce El Gran Wyoming en La Sexta, no faltó al honor del periodista Hermann Tertsch. De hecho, "cualquier espectador" era capaz de darse cuenta de que los videos que emitió el programa de no eran más que un "montaje exagerado hasta el extremo", y *los televidentes "con una inteligencia media distinguen la realidad de la ficción".*
A esta conclusión llega la titular de un juzgado de Madrid sobre la demanda que presentó Tertsch por el montaje que Wyoming hizo a partir de unas declaraciones suyas en el programa Diario de la noche de Telemadrid del 2 de diciembre de 2009, en las que afirmó que "si pudiera, mataría a 15 o 20 miembros de Al Qaeda"._


----------



## 917 (27 Ene 2020)

¿Cómo es posible que haya gente que le haga una mínimo caso al perturbado dipsómano éste?.


----------



## Gigatr0n (27 Ene 2020)

Anda que... menudos "paladines" tienen los bocseros en sus filas. 

¿Que si ha tocado techo bocs...? ya veréis, ya veréis...


----------



## Mineroblanco (27 Ene 2020)

Este fascista es un golpista confeso. Lo que le gustaría a él ser un dictador.


----------



## TercioVascongado (27 Ene 2020)

Pues a mí sí que me representa. Y tiene pinta de que cada vez va a representar a más españoles en Europa.


----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Pues a mí sí que me representa. Y tiene pinta de que cada vez va a representar a más españoles en Europa.



Pues yo me miraría eso. Otros hay en Vox que no dan tanto asco.


----------



## TercioVascongado (27 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Pues yo me miraría eso. Otros hay en Vox que no dan tanto asco.




Dar asco a ciertos sujetos es motivo de orgullo y señal de que algo se está haciendo bien.


----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Dar asco a ciertos sujetos es motivo de orgullo y señal de que algo se está haciendo bien.



Sí de cojones

Cuando Tertsch quede en ridículo en los tribunales por la novela que se está inventando con narcos y bolivianos el partido lo va a gozar.

O cuando su bocaza le haga caer en apología inequívoca de la violencia y salga en todos los medios durante meses


----------



## hijoPutin (27 Ene 2020)

La Religión no es obligatoria, y lo sabes...

Sin embargo, no hay "alternativa" a vuestras "maravillas de la ciencia progresista"


----------



## hijoPutin (27 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Cuando vió que se lo sacaban en la Sexta lo cambió, como rata cobarde que es
> 
> 
> 
> Mirad niños, esto es lo que se llama proyección



Vamos, lo que viene a ser un "que caiga el Muro de Berlín fue una tragedia" versión facha... en el próximo artículo te explico cómo nuestro VicePresidente Pablito es tan miserable como el borrachuzo de Tertch


----------



## JTinternational (27 Ene 2020)

Insurgent dijo:


> ¿Y qué le ocurre al primer tuit? A mí me parece muy acorde a la realidad, que sois unos degenerados y subversivos tiene que saberlo todo el mundo.



Vuestra imaginación calenturienta y retorcida de donde sale?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Ene 2020)

Sí lo he leído y rotundamente no dice tantas gilipolleces por tweet como Carmen Calvo, Garzón y demás. Que el abuelo te se flipa un poco, sí pero entre este tipo de flipadas y las que vienen por el flanco izquierdo me inclino hacia este señor si me dan a elegir.


----------



## Turgot (27 Ene 2020)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Sí lo he leído y rotundamente no dice tantas gilipolleces por tweet como Carmen Calvo, Garzón y demás. Que el abuelo te se flipa un poco, sí pero entre este tipo de flipadas y las que vienen por el flanco izquierdo me inclino hacia este señor si me dan a elegir.


----------



## juster (27 Ene 2020)

ARRIBA VOX !!!
HERMANN TIENE RAZON !!!
AUNQUE SEA DEMASIADO DIRECTO PARA LOS PROGRES !!!


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Ene 2020)

Turgot dijo:


>



Después de leer esto me sigue dando más confianza este hombre que la mitad de PSOE/Podemos, y que un tío que parece que esté chocho perdido dé más confianza que el actual gobierno de España me muestra que tenemos puta mierda de primera clase en el ala izquierda española. Se siente pero aquí veo más borreguismo de este señor que maliciáis pura y dura, y de eso último nuestro presidente tiene de sobras.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ene 2020)

progre de mierda defeca hilo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ene 2020)

*fijo que es forero.*


----------



## Turgot (28 Ene 2020)




----------



## Turgot (29 Ene 2020)




----------



## Turgot (1 Feb 2020)

__

Herman y su creencia de que soltar falsedades es "libertad de expresión"


----------



## Turgot (11 Feb 2020)

Cuando twitter le cierre la cuenta u le caiga otra querella a llorar "muh libertad despresióooon"


----------



## hijoPutin (20 Feb 2020)

Mira el final del documento

Aunque sigue sin ser exáctamente lo mismo que optativo/obligatorio, estaríamos hablando de un problema diferente...


----------



## Turgot (25 Jun 2020)

Herman Moster irrumpe en la campaña

LA PODRIDA MAYORÍA DE LA SOCIEDAD VASCA QUE LE DIO MUERTE NO HA PAGADO POR ELLO

Rezando porque el tuit llegue a manos de ETB


----------



## Hermericus (25 Jun 2020)

Las verdades del barquero escuecen a los rojomierdas.


----------



## Turgot (8 Jul 2020)

El Supremo ratifica la condena a Hermann Tertsch por insultar al abuelo de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## Turgot (10 Nov 2020)




----------



## Turgot (10 Nov 2020)




----------



## hijoPutin (11 Nov 2020)

Pasteleo dijo:


> Y después hay quien se sorprende cuando digo que VOX me parece un partido detestable.
> 
> Vaya escoria humana el Hermann Terstch este.
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú te crees en serio que si alguien quiere ensalzar que las mujeres *secuestren a sus hijos* lo van a llamar _secuestro?_

Dime, ¿cómo nos vendieron lo de _JuanaEstáEnMiCasa_? ¿cómo crees que se lo venderán a los críos unas pirades de Th Crítica de Género? ¿has visto a los podemiters condenando a las secuestradoras de la asociación de feministas falsodenunciadoras?

¿Pero alguien se imaginaría a un partido político, después de esa sentencia que condena a dos de las responsables de esa *banda de criminales* diciendo?


a) Nos la han colado unas delincuentes secuestradoras que han aprovechado la mierda de Leyes de Género que llevamos 15 años pariendo
b) Estas valientes mujeres han sido condenadas por una Justicia Patriarcal
¿En qué mierda de país *crees que vives*, en el a) o en el b)?

Te recuerdo que esas dos *hijas de la grandísima puta* se conchavaron con abogadas Temis para hacer *denuncias falsas de abusos sexuales* contra los padres (a riesgo de meter a desgraciados *inocentes* unas penas que podrían llegar a los 15/20 años) sólo para poder *secuestrar a los hijos

Una los tenía en una casa de pueblo como niños lobo

¿En qué mierda de país te crees que estás, en el a) o en el b)?* Y ahora dime si es taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanta locura creer que van a tratar de meter mierdas raras a los niños


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Nov 2020)

EXACTO.

O NO hay pin parental o si lo hay, que lo haya para todo.

Religión debería ser un taller (con nota no puntuable, como el resto de talleres) controlado por pin.

O follamos todos o la puta al río.

(esto es una de las cosas que NO me gusta de la derecha, sus dobles varas de medir, su hipocresía, su totalitarismo a la hora de intentar imponer su religión)

¿Porqué tanta inquina contra el Pin Parental?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Pues al final VOX va a tener razón y los ejstranjerrios nos están "invadiendo".

Vox tiene razón. Los extranjeros nos están invadiendo.


----------



## Turgot (16 Nov 2020)

Tertsch sigue creyendo que el 11-M fue ETA


----------



## TercioVascongado (16 Nov 2020)

¿Qui prodest? No hay más que ver cómo ha cambiado España desde el golpe de Estado del 11 de marzo de 2004 y quién ha salido ganando. ETA, el PSOE, el secesionismo catalán y Marruecos.


----------



## Turgot (16 Nov 2020)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> ¿Qui prodest? No hay más que ver cómo ha cambiado España desde el golpe de Estado del 11 de marzo de 2004 y quién ha salido ganando. ETA, el PSOE, el secesionismo catalán y Marruecos.



La ETA no hizo el 11 M ni de puta coña

Y Marruecos tampoco


----------



## Turgot (20 Nov 2020)

Retitueado por Tertsch, segunda vez (que yo sepa), que insulta a los votantes de una región


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Herman es perfectamente capaz de haber escrito eso volviendo borracho a las 9 de la mañana, por Madrid llevaba buenos tablones, imagino que en Bruselas también.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Nov 2020)

Iros a la mierda progres...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Tertsch sigue creyendo que el 11-M fue ETA





​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## JJJ (22 Nov 2020)

tenemos mejores proceres , los rojos no teneis nada


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Jeb Stuart (24 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Alguna vez ha venido tu hijo a contarte lo que una charo pelofrito le ha contado en la charla feminista ?????????

Se que no porque eres maricón y eunuco, pero entérate y entenderás más el tweet.

Por otro lado, aunque este señor no es santo de mi devoción, lo único que ha hecho, ha sido decir las cosas sin el excesivo azúcar al que estamos acostumbrados, no olvides, de que un gay, y un hombre que introduce su pene por el agujero del culo de otro hombre, aunque no suena igual es la misma cosa.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Lobotomizado (24 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Leire Pajín también nos representa por ahí, eh. Joputa.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Lord Vader ANH (24 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Todos los que dicen una verdad que no quieres aceptar son asquerosos, hasta que te pasa a ti, entonces es el unico que dice las cosas como son a pesar de saber que sera tratado de asqueroso por los que no quieren escuchar la verdad


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## klopec (25 Nov 2020)

No había visto el hilo. Grandioso Tersch.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón del mundo.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Visilleras (25 Nov 2020)

Qué aburrimiento de peña...


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## bocadRillo (25 Nov 2020)

Me cae gordo el borracho masón, pero a veces tiene más razón que un santo


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Nov 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



a ver, inculto de los cojones:
el pin parental no es otra cosa que la libre eleccion de los padres en cuanto a que tipo de educacion reciban sus hijos, y viene reconocido especificamente (si bien no con ese nombre chorras de pin parental) en la legislacion internacional del bloque de los derechos humanos, o sea, no en la declaracion en si sino en los pactos del 66, firmados y ratificados por españa y el resto de paises del sistema solar

estas cosas pasan por firmar cualquier documento que lleve la palabra "derechos" para poder decir que eres un buen progre de manual sin haberlos leido primero
puedes leerlos si quieres, sale en uno de los 2 pactos que hay seguro

es curioso porque antiguamente cuando se hacian cartas de derechos y declaraciones de derechos se ponian por escrito en papeles para que luego hubiera que cumplirlas..... nada de hablar de ellas en tuiter y luego pasartelas por el forro de los cojones

que anticuados eran, lo otro seria mucho mas progre y modeLno


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## Hermericus (28 Nov 2020)

Es un mundo infinitas veces mas logico , inteligente y coherente que el del autor del hilo.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (30 Nov 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Lord Vader ANH (2 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene ser un intolerante rojo proetarra reactivo dictador reprimido con ojete de bebedero de pato, que te ofende lo que dicen los que no piensan como tu.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Thebore (2 Dic 2020)

Se comenta por ahí que Hermann estaba en la orgia junto a *József Szájer*.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2020)

Pero descansa un poco, macho


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (3 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> ...Digno de forero asqueroso de burbuja medio, volviendo borracho a las 6 de la mañana...



... saltándose el toque de queda.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## bigmaller (3 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de que algun dia lo detendran en una fiesta en bruselas.....


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## FrayCuervo (3 Dic 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Cuando vió que se lo sacaban en la Sexta lo cambió, como rata cobarde que es
> 
> 
> 
> Mirad niños, esto es lo que se llama proyección



Vaya, pues no había leído yo a este tío, gracias por compartirlo.

Gracias a ti tenemos un nuevo referente.
.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2020)

Hay que ganar una guerra, más claro el lenguaje de facha del tardofranquismo o la transición no puede ser


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​

Conspiración


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Turgot (4 Dic 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## kerevienteya (8 Dic 2020)

Pasteleo dijo:


> Y después hay quien se sorprende cuando digo que VOX me parece un partido detestable.
> 
> Vaya escoria humana el Hermann Terstch este.
> 
> ...



*Lo digo yo hdlgp. Aqui en el pais vasco, dan charlas sobre el " conflicto" y las charlas las dan etarras o afines. Justificando las atrocidades de ETA de forma sibilina diciendo que empezó en el franquismo, que a ellos les mataban a alguno. Tratando de igualar victimas y verdugos, dando a entender que era una pelea de igual a igual, no una banda de asesinos, secuestradores, extorsionadores sadicos los que cometian sus canalladas con quien les pareciera, incluso niños.*
*
Y en el resto igual. charlas de femimarxismo justificando leyes que criminalizan al varón, le imponen mas penas por el mismo delito y anulan la presunción de inocencia. Si sacan a la Juana como ejemplo. Si les dicen que se animen y" prueben" a tener relaciones homosexuales. La ongeta transmarikabollo de turno.*
*O la ong proinmigración masiva, llamandoles asesinos a los crios, porque se "mueren niños en el mar"*


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## Thomas Andersen (26 Dic 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



fff


ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Pero cómo es posible este nivel de degeneración y encallanamiento de la izquierda. Estoy horrorizado.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Dic 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Mar 2021)

Te burlas de un tío con una cultura que abarcaría varias veces tu vida y que es bilingüe en alemán, inglés y croata

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (19 Mar 2021)

El feixista aquest defenent al assassí Pinochet... en qualsevol país normal aquest fill de puta aniria a presó


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Abr 2021)

que pesao macho


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Jun 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## Barruno (7 Dic 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Precisamente Vox apoya éso votando los presupuestos de Ayuso.

Que bien ehhh

Mostruossssssso


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## pepecling (26 Jul 2022)

Perdona pero yo soy un asqueroso forero de burbuja que vuelve borracho a las 6 *de la tarde*.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Lefri (26 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Abro hilo para comentar las hazañas y perlas de sabiduría de este gran hombre, sin duda el mayor activo de Vox
> 
> Este último tuit es el que me ha impulsado a hacerlo
> 
> ...



Menudo cacao mental tienes. Cuando aprendas algo de principios morales y éticos. Cuando sepas que es la moral y en qué consiste. Y sobre todo, lo que significa y diferencia a España de Europa, vuelves y hablamos.

Mientras tanto al ignore directo por ignorante e idiota.

Vuelve a la ESO, estudia y aprende, que por mucho que te aprobaran por gandul y por la cara, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas o escribes.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2022)

​


----------

